# 4-H goals from my 8 year old



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_That is adorable that your daughter set those goals! She could add to the correct leads one by also working on getting the correct diagonal._

_I wish more kids learned to set goals. I would rather acheive my goals then get a ribbon, but the ribbons are nice too....._


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Good for her! 4-H is a wonderful program for the up and coming riders. It focuses more on community than it does on self. The shows are a blast! It is so nice to have someone so young get involved with kids her same age with a common interest! Think back when you were 8...other than a few toys, did you have a common interest with your best friend? Your daughter will! 4-H teaches kids how to be leaders. How to encourage other kids. And how to be a good competitor. 

As you can tell...I was a 4-H kid and was so thankful that I was. The very first person I met in 4-H has been a close friend of mine for 18 years. We still ride together to this day. Its so important to her success in horses to keep her interest together during those 'rotten teenager' years.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> those 'rotten teenager' years.


HEY! o.0  lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _That is adorable that your daughter set those goals! She could add to the correct leads one by also working on getting the correct diagonal._
> 
> _I wish more kids learned to set goals. I would rather acheive my goals then get a ribbon, but the ribbons are nice too....._


She already has correct diagonals down...she's been doing that since last winter. She won't even use them in 4-H because she rides western and they don't post in western.



corinowalk said:


> Good for her! 4-H is a wonderful program for the up and coming riders. It focuses more on community than it does on self. The shows are a blast! It is so nice to have someone so young get involved with kids her same age with a common interest! Think back when you were 8...other than a few toys, did you have a common interest with your best friend? Your daughter will! 4-H teaches kids how to be leaders. How to encourage other kids. And how to be a good competitor.
> 
> As you can tell...I was a 4-H kid and was so thankful that I was. The very first person I met in 4-H has been a close friend of mine for 18 years. We still ride together to this day. Its so important to her success in horses to keep her interest together during those 'rotten teenager' years.


I was in 4-H all through school too, but I showed dogs. She started in dog 4-H at 6 but our dogs are hunting labs and they couldn't quite make the transition to show dog. While their obedience is spot on, going slow is not their strong point. This is where her heart is to, so this is a better set up for her.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_We have a few girls at our barn that are older then your daughter and still pick up the wrong diagonal....so good for her. _


----------

